# [Die Aldor] [A] - Die Dunkle Begierde sucht Dich



## Silîtha (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gilde "Dunkle Begierde" wurde vor kurzem gegründet und sucht nach interessierten Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreitern auf dem Rollenspiel-Server die Aldor.

Zur Zeit sind unsere Hallen noch sehr sehr leer. Es wäre schön wenn diese sich füllen würden.

Wir wollen uns an ältere WoW-Spieler richten. Also so ab 30 Jahren . Ein wenig drunter ist natürlich auch in Ordnung. Leute mit Familie, mit Reallife. Die noch den Spass an World of Worcraft sehen und diesen in den Vordergrund stellen.
Wir sind KEINE Rollenspiel-Gilde. Also keine RP-Events und nichts. Aber wir erwarten dass unsere Mitglieder sich an die Server- und Namensregeln halten, kein RP stören und keine Rollenspieler beleidigen.

Jeder soll so spielen können wie er möchte, wann er möchte und was er möchte. Toleranz ist wichtig. Trotzdem wollen wir bei Fragen jederzeit Auskunft geben können und auch Hilfe bieten für (Wieder-) Einsteiger und Gegenheitsspieler.

Geplant und ersehnt werden:
Gemeinsames Spielen in Instanzen, Szenarien, alten Raids. Herumblödeln im Gildenchat. Offenheit und Hilfsbereitschaft, Verständnis wenn andere Dinge vorgehen.

aktuelle Raids?
Der aktuelle Raidinhalt ist noch nicht Teil unserer Pläne. Sollte es in naher oder ferner Zukunft gewünscht sein, so könnten wir schauen inwieweit wir das bewerkstelligen können.

Mitspracherecht?
Es ist uns wichtig dass sich die Mitglieder zu Wort melden und nicht nur stumm mitlaufen. So kann auch gewährleistet werden dass sich niemand bevormundet fühlt oder wird. Nehmt Teil am Gildenleben, an Diskussionen im Spiel oder im Forum. Gestaltet die Gilde mit, schlagt Unternehmungen vor oder nehmt an anderen Sachen teil.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr den Weg zu uns finden würdet!
Derzeit sind wir Gildenstufe 3, das ändert aber wöchentlich. 

Und zu unserem derzeitigen Internetauftritt gehts hier lang: dunklebegierde.de.vu

Hilf mit die Gildenhalle zu füllen, nicht mit Masse sondern Klasse. Sei dabei, hilf beim Aufbau, beim Wachsen, beim "zu einem Zuhause werden" für Spielerinnen und Spieler die nicht nur den Epixxen hinterherjagen, dies aber auch tun wen sie wollen *grins*


----------

